# Shinemore Beauty



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, this is the newest member of our family! Shinemore's Sarsaparilla "Sassy".
We are in love...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mrs10 said:


> Well, this is the newest member of our family! Shinemore's Sarsaparilla "Sassy".
> We are in love...


Very cute Melissa! I look forward to seeing her in the ring when we finally show together!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

This weekend was her first time in the ring and the girl walked! Lol! We look forward to seeing you and Marina soon Stacy!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She's beautiful! Congrats!

Linda


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Sassy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG She is absolutely STUNNING! :wub::wub::wub: What a gorgeous Shinemore! A true beauty she is! If I were a judge I'd give her a perfect "10". LOL.  Is that how they score them? :HistericalSmiley: I know I am totally off, I have no clue but however they get judged in the ring I am sure she will make you proud. :chili: I hope my Suri will be half as gorgeous as Sassy. :wub: Beautiful picture, I'd like to be there. Give Sassy a big kiss from me and Suri. :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

What a beauty congrats!:wub:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone..she is the sweetest too. We are working on her training. We were quite happy that she learned to walk on a lead...she had a hard time with the cracks in the sidewalk..she kept hoping over them like she thought there was a drop or something! Lol! It was the funniest thing. We took her for a walk to a park and I got to try out my new camera! I just need to learn how to use it...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a gorgeous girl, i think i'm in love. :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sassy is gorgeous!!! Two Shinemores in one household? You are one lucky lady!! Let me know when you are showing near me next! Can't wait to see her in the ring!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL ^_^ malt and picture  CONGRATS! 

Kat


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just an absolutely beautiful maltese!!!! And the setting is perfect!! Dynamic picture. Thanks for sharing and wish you success in the show ring with Sassy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes a beauty!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is also a Shinemore! He is son from "Cody" or Shinemore's Orient Express. Hope someday our paths will cross. How old is Sassy? What is your other Shinemore--how old? Sassy is a real doll. I wish you all successes w/her and love, love, love!
sandi


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! Congrats!

Now can we see some pictures of both your girls together please:aktion033:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

she is stunning, but no surprise since she is a shinemore baby . .am a huge fan of korean malts :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: I know she will outshine everyone at the rink . .can't wait to see all the medals she will end up getting :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is an absolute beauty. Congrats :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

mrs10 said:


> Well, this is the newest member of our family! Shinemore's Sarsaparilla "Sassy".
> We are in love...


Mel ; you will do good with her! Give Sierra a hug too! Can't wait to see them both this summer.
Char


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again everyone..She is sired by Crown J which is Cody's Sire...so they are related! She is 7 months old and we are in the training process..she is quite easy and such a great temperament. Just like Sierra...just a joy and so happy that we are trusted with these treasures!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow,Sassy is such a beauty. Love the pic also. Best of luck with her :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

she is an absolute beauty! :wub::wub::wub: i'm sure you will have no problems with her in the ring! too bad i don't live in CA. i would love to see a gorgeous shinemore show dog in person :wub2:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

mrs10 said:


> Thanks again everyone..She is sired by Crown J which is Cody's Sire...so they are related! She is 7 months old and we are in the training process..she is quite easy and such a great temperament. Just like Sierra...just a joy and so happy that we are trusted with these treasures!


Awww!!! Crown J, she's half sisters with Shiloh!! Shiloh gives her half sister kisses!


----------

